
MOOving product - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/sfgate/detail?blogid=19&entry_id=17617
======
gyro_robo
Another business card idea is to put a demo on a USB key and make the USB key
your business card, or glue it to one. If you are willing to spend a bit more,
you can get wafer-thin usb drives, and/or higher capacity ones, and make a
bootable Linux distro on it, so it can be plugged into a PC and your
fantabulous demo pops up. Also see

<http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/peripherals/usb-flash-card-is-waferthin-holds-a-
gig-203617.php>

